# Boxes, Trivets and Stools



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I needed a break from the bath downstairs so I reverted to what I like most to do, so far that is, and began cranking out boxes and stool tops. And why not have you ever tried to give someone a bathroom for Christmas?? Unless that someone is a close family member it's real hard to do and if it is a close family member it's hard to keep it a secrete!!

Well here is where I am on all this, I have 12 tops roughed in and 10 boxes started but no stools yet.

Pics 1&2 starting the tops, for lack of a better or different word?!
Pics 3-5 these will be the b\tops for the boxes or for the stools.
Pic 6 almost all of what is started and I will be starting more before long.
Pics 7&8 Two special boxes, each will have 10 different species making them up
Pics 9&10 A few of my favorites

I will show a couple of the challenges in some of the boxes and tops next post.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great work ,Jerry

I love the timber in #5....


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Now that is a great way to start my morning seeing all those boxes. Wonderful job.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Must be that time of year Jerry.. I got 6 boxes of my own under way and trying to justify in my widdle head the purchase of a billet of quilted maple for a 7th (for the wife who rarely, rarely ever asks for anything to be made for her)..

the crotch walnut looks beautiful. What an excellent book matched set. You've gotten the dovetail jig down pat... nice clean joints...looooooooooooking good!


----------



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

The quality of your work is most impressive Jerry. I strive to become that good at the 'wood shop' game...

It feels good to find out that I am not the only one out here in net land that enjoys making boxes just to be making them...and with specific intent to turn arround to give them away when its gift giving time!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Thank you all for you comments. The challenge in making the boxed with mixed species is getting the joints to line up see Pic below. When they line up it looks great but when they do not it is ugly. Pic 1&2 the right seam is off by just a little, in Pic 3 they are almost dead on. I will grant you that a 64th or 32nd is barely noticeable to most, but it grows to an 16th then an 8th and so on. My friend Bill has taught me to keep things tight in the beginning and it will look good in the end.


----------

